# General > Book & Author Requests >  Kafka's Metamorphosis

## adubbdubb

My favorite Short Story of all time. Gregor is a classic character. I think it needs some consideration.

----------


## apstudent

Is that the book where the main character turns into a bug and stays in his room. If it is, I don't know how you could ever possibly see this as a decent short stroy, much less one of the best. o

----------


## ergill_sanchez

> Is that the book where the main character turns into a bug and stays in his room. If it is, I don't know how you could ever possibly see this as a decent short stroy, much less one of the best. :o


You're jumping to conclusions before you've even read the story. It's really much more complex than that. It's like me saying, "_Hamlet_? Isn't that the story about a snotty rich boy killing his uncle? Why would I want to see that?" I hope I didn't come off as if I was snapping at you. If I did, I'm apologize, but I still hope you get the gist of what I'm saying.

----------


## apstudent

I see what you are saying, except that I have read it, it has just been awhile. It is just that my memories of the book are not very good.

----------


## ergill_sanchez

> I see what you are saying, except that I have read it, it has just been awhile. It is just that my memories of the book are not very good.


I understand what you mean. It's good to see that you at least read it before you said that. In that case, I don't really have a problem with your opinion. Still, you might want to give it another chance, but that's really up to you. In the end, it doesn't really matter.

----------


## Susan

Kafka´s Matamorphosis is fantastic short story. It´s little bit hard to read but I 8) like it very much.

----------


## crisaor

I think that the metamorphosis is a great story, and it could easily be considered as one of the best of all times. This story is the perfect synthesis of all of Kafka's works; it practically embodies all the typical 'kafkian' elements. Give it another shot if you can, it's probably worth it.  :Smile:

----------


## plea4peace

You all are crazy, Metamorphosis is terrible. If you think differently, mind explaining what's so great about it to me? Maybe I missed some underlying meaning to it all...

----------


## apstudent

Thank you, I completely agree. I read the book very literally, and found it hard to finish, I agree. What does eveyone see in it that I don't?

----------


## loveforallbooks2003

Yes, please add Metamorphosis to the list of book and then add Franz Kafka to the list of authors. The book can be disgusting at times, but it is a classic nonetheless.

----------


## tamontes

unfortunately you have all missed sorely. this story is about a human being becoming devalued. it is about gregor discovering the true despair of everything he regarded as valuable.

----------


## Koa

I can't stand Kafka... i envy those who find some sense in it.... To me it's just some crazy stuff written in a boring style... I'm sure it can make some sense if you find it...but i really can't seem to be able to...

I've tried several times to read the metamorphosis, but i've never managed to read more than 3 or 4 pages... partly because i got bored, mostly because the only thought of an insect makes me feel sick, nevermind reading all the details of how Gregor wakes up with those little legs etc....arrrrgh.... I even tried to read it in German thinking that, since my German is not that good, i would have missed all the disgusting details and understood only the basics... But it didn't work either... I remember how disgusted i felt in reading how he was trying to 'drehen' (= turn around...) ...

----------

